# رحلة في أهماق البحار ؛؛؛؛؛لنتعرف على المانتا؟؟؟؟؟



## اني بل (30 يوليو 2009)

الموطن







تعيش سمكة شيطان البحر في المناطق القريبه من الشاطئ إلى الطحالب 

التي توجد على الجرف القاري أو قرب الكائنات الحيه بالشعب المرجانيه والجزر وأحيانا تتواجد في 

المياه العميقه. وهي تسبح عن طريق رفرفة زعانفها الكبيره الصدريه وهي تلاحظ عادة قرب

 السطح. وسمكة شيطان البحر تسبح أحيانا في مجموعات مفككه وتقضي وقتا كبيرا قرب 

السطح. وقد لوحظ أن سمكة شيطان البحر (مانتا) تقفز خارج المياه وتعود إليها و من غير المفهوم 

علميا السبب وراء هذا السلوك إلا أن البعض ينظر إلى ذلك على أنه أداء لجذب إنتباه ذكور المانتا 

أو أنه مجرد لهو والبعض الآخر يرجع ذلك إلى إبعاد الأسماك المتطفله عن جسمها







الوصف

سمكة شيطان البحر العملاقه لها ما يشبه الجناحان 

الصدريان و بروزان إلى الأمام في مقدمة الرأس وهما بالواقع امتدادان للزعانف الصدريه مدعمه 

بالغضاريف. و تتمتع المانتا بفم كبير وعريض جدا مستطيل الشكل وفي نهاية الرأس الذي يحتوي 

على أسنان موجوده على الفك السفلي فقط 






و تمتلك لونا مميزا على الظهر والبطن وهو لون فريد وخاص بكل 

سمكه على حده وبشكل عام تتمتع المانتا باللون البني أو الرمادي المائل إلى الزرقه أو الأسود

 من الأعلى مع نهايات شاحبه و لون أبيض من الأسفل. وهناك بعض الأنواع من أسماك شيطان

 البحر لديها بقع شاحبه و نماذج ملونه من الأعلى و بقع داكنة من الأسفل و الإختلاف في الألوان 

يتم إستخدامه للتعرف على الأفراد من هذا النوع






و يمكن التعرف على الأنواع البالغه من شيطان البحر عن طريق الزعانف 

الصدريه المثلثه الكبيرة و عن طريق الزعانف الرأسيه التي يبرز إمتدادها من الأمام على كلا 

الجانبين من الرأس. وكل زعنفه رأسيه هي في الطول حوالي ضعف عرض قاعدتها. و طول كل فص

 من فصي الدماغ، من الطرف حتى الفم هو حوالي 14% من حجم الجسم الكلي. وهي تلتف 

مثل الزنبرك عند السباحه وتصبح مسطحه عند الأكل. وهذا النوع من سمك الراي لا يشبه الأنواع 

الآخرى وذلك لأن فم سمكة شيطان البحر هو في طرف رأس السمكه







والفوهات التنفسيه والعيون موجوده على جانبي الجسم 

في حين أن الخياشيم موجوده على البطن. و جسم السمكه يبلغ عرضه 2,2 ضعفا أعرض من 

طوله و ذلك دون تضمين الفصين اللذين يشكلان الرأس ويكون طول الذيل مساوي لطول الجسم.

 وسمكة شيطان البحر لديها زعنفه ظهرية موضوعه على مقدمه المحور الصدري ويبلغ ارتفاعها 

حوالي 83% من طول قاعدتها 






الحجم

يبلغ حجم جسم سمكة المانتا عند الولاده 4 قدم وأقصى عرض

 لجسمها قد يصل إلى 22 قدم ولو أن بعض الأنواع النادره وصلت إلى 30 قدم وأقصى وزن قد تصل

 إليه المانتا 3100 رطل (1400 كيلو) أما العمر الإفتراضي فقد يبلغ العشرون عاما






التكاثر

تصل ذكور شيطان البحر إلى سن البلوغ عندما تصل إلى الطول 

المناسب و يمكن التعرف على السمكة البالغه عن طريق زعانفها الصدرية المثلثة الكبيره و هذا 

النوع يتكاثر عن طريق البيض الذي يفقس داخل بطن الأم و من ثم تخرج بعد ذلك






الغذاء

تتغذى المانتا أو شيطان البحر على العوالق كما أنها تتغذى على 

الأسماك الصغيره بين الحين و الآخر و تكون التغذيه على العوالق عن طريق الترشيح حيث تتكون 

المرشحات من مجموعة من الصفائح النسيجيه مثل الإسفنج ذات لون قرمزي موضوعه على 

قضبان الخياشيم المتتالية التي تدعم الخياشيم فعند تناول الطعام فان فصي الدماغ ينفتحان

لتوجيه المياه الغنية بالبلانكتون تجاه الفم






































http://www.proz.com/kudoz/english_to_arabic/zoology/1602642-manta_ray.html​


----------

